# whens the rut?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

do any of you know when the rut will be in ND? like any guesses on dates
and stuff? thanks


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

The third week in November is usually when I see bucks flat out chasing does. This is a great time to be out in the field only problem is there are hunters everywhere too. As a bowhunter first this annoys me more than anything but they have a right to be out too. With the gun season opening late this year us bowhunters have the BEST time to be in the woods to ourselves. When the rut is full bore it's all about being in the right place at the right time where the "pre-rut" you can make them come to you easier than any time of the year. Scents, rattling, calling and all that stuff really works from about Halloween until the gun season starts. Basically 2 weeks of awesome bowhunting this year. It's killing me that I tagged out already!!! This is the best time of year! Anyway, good luck and shoot straight.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

pre-rut is going on right now, up until about to 2nd week of november, than the rut should kick in, up until last week of november, all of it depends on weather, that's usually a helper

Tator


----------



## eidolic (Nov 1, 2006)

deer are absolutly going nuts right now. but im in mountain, ND.. so theres prob way more deer around. but nows the time to be out.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

My guess itll be in full swing right around the opener


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

10-24th, Nov.


----------

